# Correcting w/ Alesis M-EQ 230



## inivid (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, my first post.... here it goes. :bigsmile:

I've been using an Alesis M-EQ 230 for correction since I was 18 (I'm 27 now). It's been an excellent piece of hardware. It's a 2-channel (32 bands per channel) +/-12dB equalizer that I bought from Musician's Friend way back when. The system I'm correcting is a simple 2.1 system that I've had for just as long, although the mains have since been upgraded. I'm more into music than I am into movies, thus the simple system.

I've read through the Help file and am curious if there is anything additional I need to know, or that would be helpful, in using REW to correct my system. :reading:

Additionally, I have been using a Radio Shack 33-4050, for a meter and mic, since 2004. Also a great tool. :T

-Travis


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Your multi-band equalizer is fine for broad correction of your mains, but you really require parametric control over filters to shape them as cancellers of modal resonances (< 200Hz).

For that you would require a parametric equalizer.



brucek


----------



## inivid (Apr 20, 2008)

This is a pretty old thread, but I never posted my before and after results from correcting with the Alesis.

NOTE: This is with a JBL receiver and 10" sub, and a pair of Infinity US-1 satellite speakers. Pretty much all of it was worthless equipment. However, I was still able to yield fantastic results with the EQ. :T

BEFORE









AFTER









OVERLAY










Lastly, I no longer have this system. I left it to the ex-wife in last years divorce, so I'm now in pursuit of a Marantz stereo receiver (for sure), still haven't decided on floor-standing speakers or a sound correction device. :T


----------

